# Fritzbox 7270 Welche Version ??



## kerze21 (8. März 2013)

Moin,

ich will in den ebay kleinanzeigen ne Fritzbox 7270 holen. Jetzt weiß ich aber net welche Version die hat.

Seriennummer: X063.304.00.256.255



Könnt ihr die irgendwo/ irgwendwie entnehmen ??

Gruß
Rouven


----------



## K3n$! (8. März 2013)

Ist eine V2 lt. FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7270 - Fritz!Box
Das erkennst du an der Artikelnummer.

Hier sind nochmal alle Nummern aufgelistet:
FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7270 - Fritz!Box


----------



## kerze21 (8. März 2013)

Nagut. Welche Unterschiede bestehen eigentlich zwischen v2 und v3 ?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. März 2013)

Die V3 sollte einen anderen wlan/dect-chip haben.


----------



## KingPin88 (8. März 2013)

die v3 hat auch mehr flash Speicher daher  haben die v2 leicht andere firmware


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. März 2013)

Dem muß ich wiedersprechen. Die fehlannahme ist allerdings auch weit verbreitet.
Die fritzbox 7270 V1 hat lediglich 8 MB flash-speicher. Bei der V2 und V3 sind es 16 MB.


----------



## kerze21 (10. März 2013)

WTF  

Ich wusste garnich das bilder hier ausm Forum auch in der Google Bildersuche auftauchen. Vllt. nehm ich das Bild ma raus 

http://www.google.de/imgres?start=1...0&ved=1t:429,r:10,s:200,i:34&biw=1920&bih=931


----------



## K3n$! (10. März 2013)

Du weißt doch: Google is watching you!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. März 2013)

kerze21 schrieb:


> WTF
> 
> Ich wusste garnich das bilder hier ausm Forum auch in der Google Bildersuche auftauchen.


 Dann mach mal eine bildersuche mit meinem nick...


----------

